# Innenaufnahmen



## koenner (7. Februar 2004)

Liebe Liste,

bin ganz neu hier und freue mich als Hobby- und Gelegenheitsblitzer auf ein bisschen Kommunikation.

Ich habe eine gute alte EOS 50E, muss heute abend auf eine Kölner Karnevalsveranstaltung und soll "ein paar hübsche Fotos" schießen. Mach ich glatt und mach ich auch gerne. Allerdings habe ich kein professionelles Blitzlicht und weiß daher nicht genau, was ich ich beachten muss.

Also, hier ein paar Eckdate über die Situation heut' abend:

Raum bunt abgehangen, "normales" Kunstlicht (Birne und Röhre gemischt), alle Gäste verkleidet (also wirklich bunt!), Stativ vorhanden, Filme in 100, 200, und 400 ASA habe ich auch.
Ich habe vor, aus 10 bis 20 Metern Entfernung (näher geht leider nicht weil Bühne zu weit weg) Portraits bzw. halbe und gesamte Personen auf's Bild zu bekommen. Das Teleobjektiv ist ein Voigtländer "ULTRON" 100-400 mm. Ich habe es leider noch NIE benutzt.

Kann ich mit 400 ASA aus der hand schießen, oder muss ich das Stativ zur Hilfe nehmen? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar und freue mich auf Ihre Einschätzungen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Köln,

Ralf Könner


----------



## Stibie (7. Februar 2004)

> Kann ich mit 400 ASA aus der hand schießen, oder muss ich das Stativ zur Hilfe nehmen?


Wenn du ruhig genug bist, versuch es!^^
Ich würde es dir aber nicht raten!  Benutz das Stativ....ist immer besser für Aufnahmen in so einer Entfernung und mit einem 400er Objektiv.....


----------



## Vitalis (7. Februar 2004)

Das größte Problem wird das Kunstlicht sein. Wenn Sie normale Tageslicht-Filme benutzen, dann kriegen Sie einen üblen Farbstich in die Fotos. Also hoffe ich, daß Sie Kunstlicht-Filme haben.  Es gibt moderne Tageslicht-Filme, die auch bei Kunstlicht noch anständige Farben zeigen, aber nach meiner Erfahrung bringt das bei Glühlampenlicht nichts, bei Röhre schon eher was.

Abgesehen davon werden Sie ohne Stativ wahrscheinlich nicht auskommen können, vor allem bei solch langen Brennweiten wie 100-400mm. Grundsätzlich gilt, daß die Belichtungszeit 1/Brennweite betragen sollte, um noch von Hand ohne Verwackler fotografieren zu können. Bei einem 100mm-Objektiv also 1/100s. Sie werden dann ja sehen wie es mit der Belichtungszeit aussieht und können das dann selbst einschätzen.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

@Vitalis

Tja, ich weiß nicht, Vitalis.
Wenn ich im Laufe der Jahre etwas hassen gelernt habe, dann sinds Kunstlichtfilme ! Im Diabereich geht's ja noch, aber Negativ ?
Aus einem Tageslichtfilm kann ein halbwegs fähiger Laborant jede Menge herausholen, und was an Farbstich übrigbleibt kann man locker als "Stimmung" verbuchen. Mit Kunstlicht ist das viel schwieriger, vor allem weil auf der Bühne ja wüstes Mischlicht sein wird, und die Filme nur in einem bestimmten Farbspektrum gut arbeiten.

Aber Herr Könner hat da einen schwierigen Job vor sich. Über die Entfernung kann er nicht blitzen, wahrscheinlich ist das Objektiv recht lichtschwach, und wenn die Bühnen in Köln nicht unglaublich viel besser ausgeleuchtet sind als die bei mir zu Hause, wird er wohl auf eine satte dreissigstel Sekunde kommen....
Das ist genau die Art von Job, um die jeder Fotograf einen weiten Bogen macht. 



mortimer


----------



## Vitalis (7. Februar 2004)

Das mit Kunstlicht mag sein mortimer, ich habe damit nicht wirklich Erfahrung. Verwöhnt vom digitalen Weißabgleich, war ich aber sehr erschrocken über den Farbstich meines Tageslicht-Films, wobei ich die Fotos bei recht warmen Licht geschossen habe.


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Das mit Kunstlicht mag sein mortimer, ich habe damit nicht wirklich Erfahrung. Verwöhnt vom digitalen Weißabgleich, war ich aber sehr erschrocken über den Farbstich meines Tageslicht-Films, wobei ich die Fotos bei recht warmen Licht geschossen habe.   *



Dann hau' dem "Labor" die Fotos so lange um die Ohren, bis der Farbstich weg ist. Das ist reine Schlamperei bzw. Unvermögen des Hilfsarbeiters der den Knopf drückt. Schließlich bezahlst Du ja für saubere Qualität.


----------



## Vitalis (7. Februar 2004)

Hm, ich laß meine Negative eigentlich immer einscannen und krieg sie dann als 3 Megapixel Bild sehr guter Qualität. Normalerweise schrauben die an den Fotos nicht rum, was ich auch gut finde.  Ich kann ja dann selber Hand anlegen...


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

Jaaaa, dann ist's klar, dass es einen Farbstich gibt !
Mußt Du eben das Ausfiltern übernehmen. Die Lösung mit dem Negativ-Scan ist übrigens recht pfiffig


----------



## Vitalis (7. Februar 2004)

Nur zur Sicherheit, nicht daß ich oder Du was falsch verstehst: Nur die Kunstlicht-Fotos haben einen Farbstich, nicht die normalen Fotos. Man hört ja immer wieder, daß Scanner-Besitzer generell mit Farbstichen kämpfen..

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

Wir hatten uns schon richtig verstanden.
Der Farbstich den Du hattest, ist entstanden, weil Du mit einem Tageslichtfilm bei "warmem" Licht fotografiert hast.
Farbstiche nach dem scannen gibts gerne dann, wenn der Scanner auf einen bestimmten Filmtyp nicht sauber kalibriert wird. Jeder Film hat ja eine andere Maske, die sowas wie einen Vorfilter darstellt. Wenn die Kalibrierung stimmt, wird besagter Scanner mir bei allen Typen schwarz als schwarz, und weiß als weiß widergeben. Den Filmtyp muß ich dann schon eingeben beim scannen, sonst wirds wirklich ein Lotteriespiel...

Gruß retour,

mortimer


----------



## koenner (8. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für Eure kompetenten Ratschläge.

Ich bin mittlerweile, es ist hier 16:30 Uhr Maczeit, wieder einigermaßen wach, ausgenüchtert und um 9 36er ärmer. Ich lasse die Bilder morgen auf CD entwickeln.

Falls Ihr Interesse daran haben solltet, wie die Bilder geworden sind, kann ich ja das Eine oder Andere hier kurz ins Netz stellen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, sie sind überhaupt vorzeigbar, denn ich befürchte schon, daß auf die Entfernung ein Großteil der Bilder einen üblen Wischer haben wird. Aber das konnte natürlich auch am Kölsch gelegen haben...

Um die Farben mache ich mir etwas weniger Gedanken, zumal ich mich recht wohl in Photoshop fühle, und Farbkorrekturen mit zu meinen Lieblingsaufgaben zählen.

Also, nochmals vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende, lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Vitalis (8. Februar 2004)

Also mich würden die Ergebnisse sehr interessieren, wäre schön wenn Du was davon zeigen könntest.


----------



## koenner (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe die Fotos eben abgeholt. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten sind die Bilder natürlich ziemlich grobkörnig, bisweilen leicht verwackelt und teilweise sehr stark rot- und gelbstichig. Und dennoch bin ich recht zufrieden mit der Ausbeute.

Wie gut, dass es Adobe Photoshop gibt! Für mich ist es einfach die beste Bildbearbeitungssoftware, besonders in puncto Farbkorrektur.

Hier also 2 Ergebnisse von Samstag Abend, in niedriger Auflösung versteht sich:

Lieben Gruß aus Köln,

Ralf

Anhang nachträglich am 11.02.2004 gelöscht


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Na, diese beiden Bilder sind doch sehr gelungen.  Das Gesicht des Mannes sieht aber seltsam aus, ist das  Neatimage  oder Make-Up? 

Falls Du es noch nicht kennst, solltest Du Neatimage ausprobieren. Du wirst wahre Wunder erleben, wenn sich das starke Korn Deiner Fotos in Luft auflöst. Info dazu  Wirklich, unbedingt ausprobieren! 

Und: Photoshop ist gut, aber Farbkorrekturen machen auch viele anderen Programme sehr gut. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## koenner (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Vitalis,

das erste Bild sieht in der Tat sehr stark "behandelt" aus, ist jedoch das Resultat übertriebenen MakeUps.

Die grobe Körnung ist kaum zu sehen, deshalb hier noch mal ein kleiner Auschnitt desselben Bilder aber in Original Auflösung.

NeatImage hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an. Wenn die Beispielbilder auf den Webseiten des Herstellers das halten, was sie versprechen, wäre ich stark beeindruckt. Das würde einem eine ganze Menge Handarbeit in Photshop übernehmen.
Nur leider gibt es keine Version für Mac - und der Windows-Emulator auf meinem alten, 266 MHz getakteten G3 würde damit in die Knie gehen.

Vielen Dank für Deine vorbildliche Unterstützung.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf

Anhang nachträglich am 11.2.2004 gelöscht


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Und wie die Beispiele das halten, was sie versprechen. Neatimage ist ein wahrer Segen. 

Hier ein Beispiel für Vorher/Nachher:













Gruß,
Vita


----------



## koenner (11. Februar 2004)

*NeatImage für Mac*

Hallo,

habe gerade gelesen, dass eine Mac-Version von NeatImage in der Mache ist. Über Termine ist jedoch leider noch nichts zu lesen gewesen.

Na dann will ich mich mal artig in Geduld üben.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## koenner (11. Februar 2004)

Hi Vitalis,

ja wow, ist ja wirklich umwerfend.

Wie habe ich das zu verstehen? Gibst Du dem Programm einen Befehl? "Mach Bild sauber!" oder so? Oder stecken da noch mehrere Einstellungen dahinter? Wie lange braucht die Software bei einem hochaufgelösten Bild? Sagen wir, 10 x 15 x 600 dpi (knappe 25 MB)

Du kannst das Bild gerne wieder löschen; danke.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe meinen Post oben mit einem weiteren Beispiel editiert. Das Foto hat 2100x1400 Pixel und das Neaten dauerte bei mir rund 2 Minuten. Auf einem Athlon TB 1300 Mhz Rechner. Ich habe allerdings die alte Version des Programms, die neue soll schneller sein..



> Wie habe ich das zu verstehen? Gibst Du dem Programm einen Befehl? "Mach Bild sauber!" oder so? Oder stecken da noch mehrere Einstellungen dahinter?


Da steckt nicht nur "Mach Bild sauber!" dahinter  Man markiert eine möglichst homogene Fläche des Bildes und läßt Neatimage diesen Bereich erst grob, dann fein auswerten. Man kann an den Einstellungen auch selber Hand anlegen. Am Ende schubst man den Säuberungsprozess an und fertig. 

Hier  ist das auch noch beschrieben.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## koenner (11. Februar 2004)

*NeatImage (war Innenaufnahmen)*

Klasse, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Eine weitere Frage noch, Vitalis:

Wie geht die Software mit Wasserzeichen oder anderen Schutzmerkmalen um? Kann NeatImage  selbst Wasserzeichen generieren bzw. einfügen? Was ist mit vorhanden Wasserzeichen nach einer Bearbeitung?
Ich habe weder bei neatimage.com noch bei digitalkamera.de etwas darüber finden können.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 
ich selber habe nur die Demo-Version von Neatimage und da kann man die Bilder nur als hochkomprimierte Jpeg-Datei abspeichern. In der Vollversion ist das anders, aber genaueres weiß ich nicht. Kann Dir Deine Frage leider nicht beantworten.

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------

